# Hormone crash after d&c?



## grassgreener

Hi everyone. I had a d&c 2 days ago and felt surprisingly well after the op and yesterday. 
Today, however, I feel the gloom setting in and I'm feeling very teary. Do you think this is related to the hormone crash and how long does this phase last?
I know its completely normal to feel depressed after such a horrible experience but I feel like I have taken a step back in my recovery.
I also have terrible diarrhoea but I think this might be related to the antibiotics I am on.
I am trying to be strong but I just want to know what I should be prepared for in the next few days/weeks.
xxx


----------



## Nimyra

I'd like to know too. I had a D&C Friday and Sunday. This evening I suddenly feel like I'm losing my mind. I can't stop crying. I can't sleep. I'm scared this feeling won't end. I don't know how I'll manage to go back to work later this week.


----------



## Raggydoll

Hi grass greener and nimyra. I'm sorry for both your losses. 

I had an ERPC on the 17th February and also had a complete crash in my mood after a couple of days. It lasted a few days but it has improved over the last couple of days. 

I managed to return to work yesterday. It was hard at first but once I got into the swing of things being busy was a welcome distraction. 

Nimyra, don't go back to work until you feel ready. I was advised to take 10-14 days after the procedure.


----------



## grassgreener

I'm sorry for your loss Nimyra. I hope there is a light at the end of the tunnel for us.
I'm scared of spiralling into depression. I already had problems with it due to me taking so long to conceive. Now this happens. Sometimes feel as if something is out to get me. Ridiculous I know.
I have bought some St Johns Wort but I'm scared to take it at the moment incase it interacts with the pain killers and antibiotics. I also dont know if its a good idea to take it for when I TTC again.
I wish there was a magic wand to wipe the hurt away. xx


----------



## grassgreener

Thanks Raggydoll. Just wanted some hope that it wont last forever. Glad you're feeling a bit better xx


----------



## EarthMama

So sorry you are feeling low. The emotional crash hit me BAD 2-3 days after. I was convinced I was gonna leave my husband and had deep scary depression feelings, which frightened me as I have a history of bipolar disorder. I just want to reassure you that the feeling of dark deep depression will likely slowly start to abate as time goes on. It's been a week since I passed my baby and my hormones are finally settling down a little. I still occasionally get a vivid flash of sadness and despondency but it is not as intense as it was initially after the loss and I have noticed it is triggered by stuff like seeing a pregnant woman's belly, etc. 

The hormone crash is awful, so sorry to everyone currently enduring it. Just strive to be gentle with yourself, cry if needed and look for things to be thankful for or take comfort with in life, even little things, that really helps me. I am finding hot tea extremely comforting right now, more then ever before. I drink about 8 cups a day now, because I find it helps me emotionally so much.


----------



## GaiaSN

grassgreener, yes it's pretty normal. I had had my D&C last week, felt fine for two days (chipper even), then had a totally rotten day with doom and gloom and everything. Awful. It's a tough roller coaster we are on. 

The same happened with my medically managed mc last year, btw, and my poor M is usually on the receiving end of things. However, we talked and talked and talked, and that helped both of us understand what is going on, and to cut each other some slack for a while. 

The one thing to be careful about, is to watch out for signs of a long term issue. I fell into a pretty dark hole after my first three mc's, then finally crawled out last fall, just to have another miscarriage last week. That in the middle of tremendous family drama surrounding death and serious illness. But I vowed to myself to not fall back into that hole ever again. Am I terribly sad? Absolutely. Do I cry a lot. Yes, yes, I do. I am grieving. But I am not broken. Go to a grief councilor, love yourself, forgive yourself, repeat the mantra that you are a fantastic woman who just has been dealt a pretty hard lot, but it's something that has NO bearing on what you are worth as a person. 

And yes, the diarrhea sucks, too. 

Hugs.


----------



## sedgeez

i didnt have a d&C but i passed my baby naturally. my hcg level was in the 2000 on sunday and are going down. 


when am i likely to feel this dreaded crash?

hope you all feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GaiaSN

sedgeez said:


> i didnt have a d&C but i passed my baby naturally. my hcg level was in the 2000 on sunday and are going down.
> 
> 
> when am i likely to feel this dreaded crash?
> 
> hope you all feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am very sorry about your loss. :(

Your levels sound pretty low already, so you may get off easy. That's at least what happened with my ectopic, where I never got past an hcg of around 1500 or so. That's not to say you won't feel sad. You probably will, but at least the hormones might not compound that too much. Good luck and take good care of yourself!


----------



## herewego3

grassgreener said:


> Hi everyone. I had a d&c 2 days ago and felt surprisingly well after the op and yesterday.
> Today, however, I feel the gloom setting in and I'm feeling very teary. Do you think this is related to the hormone crash and how long does this phase last?
> I know its completely normal to feel depressed after such a horrible experience but I feel like I have taken a step back in my recovery.
> I also have terrible diarrhoea but I think this might be related to the antibiotics I am on.
> I am trying to be strong but I just want to know what I should be prepared for in the next few days/weeks.
> xxx


So sorry for your loss. I went through the same thing 2 years ago. I slept the first afternoon away and woke up feeling quite good. Day two was ok, and then day 3 I crashed hard. Felt like my world was caving in around me. It definitely helps to have a good support system of people to talk to so make sure you keep in touch on here! You are not alone. 
Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## LuckyW

I don't know about hormonal crashes, but I don't think emotional recovery is ever a strictly linear process. I fully expect that while yesterday and today may have been fine, even happy, tomorrow could still totally suck. But eventually, and in the general sense, it does get better. Like next week will probably be better than this one.

I once had this sort of identity crisis (long story short, I was in a hurricane overseas- lost my house and job and mate and whole life as I knew it) and I was severely devastated. I read something about pain during this time. It was describing both physical and emotional pain, and it sort of laid out the anatomy of the pain experience. It said that pain comes in waves, in a pulse pattern. Over time, both the amplitude and frequency of the pain waves will decrease, eventually it will hurt less and less, and also less and less often.

For some reason, I really clung to this observation. I guess I was in so much pain that I really didn't know that it was going to be okay. The idea of pain having a discernible pattern and structure, and an end, was really really comforting. And it turned out to be right on, IMO.


----------



## grassgreener

Thanks everyone. 

LuckyW I sort of understand what you mean about identity crisis although it doesn't sound as traumatic as yours. 
I have moved to Dubai to support my husband in a job for 3 years. I gave up my career, house, friends, family etc so feel very alone. 
The whole plan was for me to take time off for us to have a family. 
I am usually very independent financially so I struggled with that and the fact that were struggling to start a family just makes me feel slightly worthless.
I have some friends here but a lot of them have new borns and I dont want to burden them with my worries.
Thankfully my mum is flying out tonight to join me.

Sedgeez - hopefully you wont have much of a crash. My levels were 120,000 and rising so I think it will be a spectacular fall!

We just all need to realise that although we'll never forget this, the intensity will hopefully get less with time.

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## LuckyW

grassgreener said:


> I have moved to Dubai to support my husband in a job for 3 years. I gave up my career, house, friends, family etc so feel very alone.
> The whole plan was for me to take time off for us to have a family.
> I am usually very independent financially so I struggled with that and the fact that were struggling to start a family just makes me feel slightly worthless.

Hugs. That's a really, really tough spot to be in. Can't be making the m/c any easier to cope with.

Glad your mom is coming to be with you.


----------

